# Think Pink



## devin (May 29, 2010)

I was on my way to my client's and felt in the mood to do pink. I don't wear pink on my eyes to often, but I am finding that I coming to like it more and more.




















Eyes:
lid: mufe 67, 75
crease: mufe 88, Mac sketch, mac carbon
highlight: mac nanogold
tearduct: vanilla pigment
ardell 131 lashes

Cheeks: mufe 26, 75, contoured with mac shadester

Lips: foxy lady eye pencil, magenta lip pencil, occ conquest mix with pageant, mac icescape lipglass


----------



## LittleMaryJane (May 29, 2010)

Love love love the liner/lippy combo.. It looks absolutely fantastic! And great blending on the eyes.


----------



## enflmdphnx (May 29, 2010)

UNBELIEVABLE! You are so gorgeous <3


----------



## chelseypaige (May 30, 2010)

beautiful! great work!


----------



## fintia (May 30, 2010)

awesome!


----------



## Soeth23 (May 30, 2010)

Gorgeous! I love that pink on you.


----------



## blondemafia76 (May 30, 2010)

this is really beautiful!


----------



## kkb4u (May 30, 2010)

Fabulous!


----------



## roLLerGrrL (May 30, 2010)

I really love this. You look simply beautiful - amazing make-up! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## moonlit (May 30, 2010)

very pretty


----------



## PomPoko (May 30, 2010)

Stunning. Your brows are amazing.


----------



## nunu (May 30, 2010)

Love your blending.


----------



## blazeno.8 (May 30, 2010)

Beautiful as always.


----------



## Tsunami Rose (May 30, 2010)

Love this look!!


----------



## aziajs (May 30, 2010)

Gorgeous. I wouldn't have thought to pair it like that.


----------



## chrisantiss (May 30, 2010)

beautiful


----------



## Candy Christ (May 30, 2010)

I'm not into pinks but this is gorgeous!


----------



## shy_makeup_girl (May 30, 2010)

gawjusss


----------



## amyzon (May 30, 2010)

This whole look is executed so well...  So beautiful.  I love you hair too!


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (May 31, 2010)

You have great skin Devin... glad to see you back


----------



## Khalia25 (May 31, 2010)

Niiiiice!!


----------



## primvera (May 31, 2010)

I love the way you have blended the colours. And lip n eye colour combo is great! I am going to try this one!! Beautiful.


----------



## Edie (May 31, 2010)

[faints] this is gorgeous. You should wear pink more often 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Love this.


----------



## dreamonnnnnn (May 31, 2010)

OMG loveeeeeeeeeeeeee this......you look like a model and im jealous!


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 31, 2010)

this looks HOT! your looks are always incredible!!!! love it!


----------



## MrsGooch (May 31, 2010)

I am in AWE! Beautiful!


----------



## devin (May 31, 2010)

Thanks lovelies!!! I am glad you all like the pink!!


----------



## prettysecrets (May 31, 2010)

So gorgeous!!!


----------



## Gonzajuju (Jun 1, 2010)

Amazing! Love the pink and the amazing blending skills


----------



## bambibrneyes (Jun 1, 2010)

very very pretty


----------



## BabyGirlB (Jun 1, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## xxsgtigressxx (Jun 1, 2010)

wow, gorgeous.


----------



## n_c (Jun 1, 2010)

Amazing work!


----------



## claralikesguts (Jun 2, 2010)

wow!!! you have TALENT!


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Jun 3, 2010)

So Pretty!


----------



## sss215 (Jun 3, 2010)

pretty!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jun 3, 2010)

Seriously gorgeous!!!


----------



## joey444 (Jun 3, 2010)

Love all your looks!!


----------



## roLLerGrrL (Jun 6, 2010)

Could you please come & do my make-up every morning?


----------



## User67 (Jun 6, 2010)

Totally gorgeous!


----------



## devin (Jun 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *roLLerGrrL* 

 
_Could you please come & do my make-up every morning? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Yes I sure will!


Thanks everybody!


----------



## HMC (Jun 6, 2010)

This look is seriously gorgeous on you girl!


----------



## ajannasmom (Jun 6, 2010)

Super fantabulous!!! Amazing blending!!! Love the pink on your skin!!!


----------



## mikri75 (Jul 21, 2010)

Wow you've inspired me to try pink!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also love your hair, if you don't mind sharing, what products do you use on your hair?


----------



## DarkGlamourXO (Jul 22, 2010)

love the lips!


----------



## bonitachica82 (Jul 22, 2010)

you should wear pink more often, you look beautiful


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 22, 2010)

Stunning!


----------



## cocolicouss (Jul 22, 2010)

This look is beautiful I love pinks


----------



## devin (Jul 23, 2010)

Thank you loves!! I appreciate the lovely comments!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 23, 2010)

Ooooh, I love that it's pink, but not at all girly. Sexy pink lady eyes!


----------



## Dar (Jul 23, 2010)

u have some skills !! love it


----------



## tdm (Jul 27, 2010)

Gorgeous! I like your hair here too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## PillyPen (Jul 27, 2010)

The makeup is beautiful and I love your hair!


----------



## MissBrittB87 (Jul 27, 2010)

You look unbelievably, absolutely drop dead gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Aug 22, 2010)

Although the makeup is lovely, I'm enamored by the hair!


----------



## Pushpa (Aug 22, 2010)

you are seriously so beautiful it is rundunkulous

i like your fotd's so much they are always so clean and well blended soft yet striking


----------



## Senoj (Aug 23, 2010)

Girl you are gorgeous and the look is gorgeous!!


----------



## beautiijunkii (Aug 23, 2010)

so pretty!!!! Love this look!!!


----------

